# My Oliver



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

This is a little thread for Mr. Twist :wiggle, or as my mom likes to call him, Twist and Shout.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, he's pretty! What's he going for in that pic? I see the claws out and the intense look...


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

spirite said:


> Ooh, he's pretty! What's he going for in that pic? I see the claws out and the intense look...


I really have no idea. He's quite the little character though. He met a new friend two days ago*, and they got along well. I supervised them on a hangout this morning on the deck, and they were relaxing and sleeping beside each other. So friendly. :daisy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Great pic! Now when you say a new friend, is that a new furry family member, or a friend in the neighborhood?


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

spirite said:


> Great pic! Now when you say a new friend, is that a new furry family member, or a friend in the neighborhood?


Thank you! He is just a friend in the neighborhood  he comes by every morning when he knows that I'm going to be outside with Oliver, and they relax with each other for a little. They recently started doing the nose-kiss. Adorable


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

As always, Oliver decides when playtime is over.










He's getting a lot more comfortable at home, and we're all settling in nicely


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

*Friends*










Just thought I'd update a picture of Oliver and his buddy (I call them the chickens lol).


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely photo. It seems you might be moving to two cats  through the cats choice LoL


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

Jenny bf said:


> Lovely photo. It seems you might be moving to two cats  through the cats choice LoL


LOL thank you and that's ok by me :wiggle


----------



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

What pretty friends! You need to get a picture of the nose kiss, how sweet!


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

Innerbeauty said:


> What pretty friends! You need to get a picture of the nose kiss, how sweet!


I'll try my best!! :jump


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oliver is SUCH a handsome boy! I can't believe Oliver found a friend! That is just the sweetest thing that they get along so well, and even better that you're willing to adopt him! Talk about a lucky cat to find you and Oliver!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, Oliver really is adorable. I love his tail, with the white rings! And it's amazing that he's ok with this friend in his house, sharing a chair with him!  Does his friend seem to have a home?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful kitty, your Oliver. And his friend looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

spirite said:


> Oh, Oliver really is adorable. I love his tail, with the white rings! And it's amazing that he's ok with this friend in his house, sharing a chair with him!  Does his friend seem to have a home?


They got along amazingly their first day meeting outside  His friend doesn't look like he's got another home, none of my neighbours know him, and he always hangs around the field in our backyard...he's also an intact tomcat, which is another thing I find strange that they're so friendly with each other.


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Beautiful kitty, your Oliver. And his friend looks like a sweetheart.


Thank you from Oliver and his buddy :wiggle


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

"Mom, do you have a moment?"


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaaaaah! So cute! He looks so earnest. And I love the position of his left ear. It's adorable when kitties do that.


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

spirite said:


> Aaaaaah! So cute! He looks so earnest. And I love the position of his left ear. It's adorable when kitties do that.


Hehe! What does it mean?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know. They sometimes rotate their ears towards an interesting sound. If I scratch Celia's head between the ears, she does that, but with both ears. It's so cute that Oliver has just the one ear cocked like that. Dogs do that, but I don't think I've seen cats do it, at least not very often.


----------

